# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Proposed National Licensing

## chalkyt

Hi All
Some of you might already be across this. The nice people from NSW Fair Trading have sent me (and probably every other license holder in NSW)the 230 page proposal on the national licensing scheme (yes, 230 pages). There is also a survey where you can make comments. I would expect other states to have issued something similar, however if you want a quiet read, go the NSW Fair Trading web site and search "National Licensing".
Have fun  :Eek:

----------


## Bros

I'll bet some bureaucrats will have made some money thinking all of it up.
I'll let you read it and give us a condensed version.

----------


## oldtrack123

Hi Chalky 
That's just the first step The next is for the various state Electrical & Gas Regulations to be all to be all standardised
That is in progess, but each state seems to think their's are the best & the other states should follow
It seems Qld has the Strongest,Vic close, but NSW a little behind  :Biggrin:   
PeterQ

----------


## chalkyt

Yes, there does seem to be some divergence of opinion. In NSW there is no separate license for Electrical Fitting whereas there is in some other states. Similarly in Victoria, electrical inspectors are still an integral part of the system and an Inspectors Licence is on the table. It seems that getting everyone to agree on a system will be a bit like herding cats. I suppose that the commercial advantage will be that tradesmen near borders will only need one license, although they can easily get a license for another juristiction now (albeit at a cost). 
In NSW you rock into the local wholesaler and buy a pad of CofCs, yet in other states they are more tightly controlled, etc. 
Ah for the good old days when you got a license from the Energy Authority and that was it for life. Now depending on where you live (or work) you can get one for connect/disconnect, plug in, equipment repair, etc, etc, etc.  
And... this is also going on for plumbing, air conditioning, etc.

----------

